# inversor 12v dc a 220v ac



## chaky2007 (May 3, 2007)

He visto que vienen inversores que realizan esto de 12v continuos a 220v alternos, alguien sabe como armar uno de esos o si me recomienda comprar alguno en especial. 


saludos


----------



## ars (May 3, 2007)

Hola yo te puedo decir mas omenos como creo qeu es el circuito. priemo un oscilador senoidal, luego un transformador elevador. yo tengo masomes una idea haci.


----------



## JV (May 3, 2007)

Hola chaky2007, mira en el foro, varios compañeros han trabajado en el tema. Mira ademas en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/

Y sobre todo, comenta el uso que le vas a dar, potencia incluida por supuesto.

Saludos..


----------



## chaky2007 (May 6, 2007)

ahora busco en el foro, los links.... en uno los venden y en el otro es a 110v, pero igual gracias porque me sirvieron para entender un par de cosas.... el destino del proyecto es el siguiente, en mi barrio los cortes de suministro electrico son muy frecuentes y esto para algunas cuantas lamparas servira buscaba uno de 300w de salida per ovi qeu tambien se puede con 500w asi que vere que es lo que me conviene, pero em parece que seran 500w.
me fije en otros sitios para comprar, el presupuesto no me da... asi que habra que armarlo, tiene algun circuito????

saludos y gracias


----------



## hipatetik (May 12, 2009)

Les deje 3 circuitos de inversores con sus respectivas PCB(made in by me):

-)12V a 220V ---100W (con CD4047 y MOSFET IRF540) 
-) 12V a 220V --- 500W (con 2N3055s y CD 4047)
-) 12V a 220V ----hasta 1000W (con IRFP260N) con una traducción (realizada por mi) de la página de donde lo saqué

No probé ninguno, pero capaz haga el primero y el último.

Chequeen los pcb porque yo no lo hice (jeje) y capaz se me paso algo...

Saludos

NOTA: Los archivos *.pcb se abren con el PCB Wizard 3.5, el que viene con el LiveWire


----------



## luisgrillo (May 14, 2009)

no me gustaron ninguno de los 3 diseños.

El primero, en las compuertas de los mosfet tenemos unas resistecias de 220 ohms, lo que hace que la capacitancia de la compuerta de el mosfet se descarge mas lento y eso va a generar un calentamiento en los mosfet por que trabajaran un cierto tiempo en la zona lineal.

El segundo lo haces funcionar con transistores los cuales se van a calentar bastante.

El tercero las resistencias de las compuertas se fueron asta 2.2khoms, no me imagino cuanta potencia ban a disipar por el mismo problema que el de 100W.

pueden mejorarse bastante los circuitos.


----------



## troyanoivan (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola colegas me gustaría saber si el circuito de 1000w se puede hacerlo trabajar con 12v porque lo vi y dice entrada 28vc, que tendría que hacer para la reforma?
El circuito de 1000 se podría trabajar con suponte un trafo que soporte hasta 500 w me parece eficiente con mosfet  por que el de 500 con los trs 2n3055 como dice luisgrilo va a calentar lindo.
Un saludo gracias


----------



## lagcomputacion (May 31, 2011)

Hola a todos: Soy nuevo en el foro, baje el archivo y lo descomprimi, abri archivo pcb de 12V a 220V ----hasta 1000W (con IRFP260N) con el pcb express y todo bien pero hay un error con la orientacion del 7812 figura montado al revez, se coloca como en las fotos del articulo (pagina web) tengan cuidado ya que se puede dañar varios componentes si no se coloca correctamente un cordial saludo y para el amigo si lo podes subir corregido seria un golazo yo lo corregi en mi archivo pero no se subirlo saludos a todos


----------



## carlitosferar (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola:
        Perdón por reflotar el tema, pero resulta que la consulta es precisamente 
sobre uno de los circuitos aquí expuestos.

        Ante la imposibilidad de tirar un alargue desde el piso 14 en el que vivo, hasta el 
parquin donde suelo hacerle mantenimiento al coche y a la moto, consideré que un inversor 
(El mas simple y trillado en internet) basado en el CD4047 sería lo ideal para
tonterías como: la pistola de plástico caliente (40W), el soldador (40W), el legendario
Vesubio (100W) pero lo mas importante era el Dremel (140W).

        Las primeras pruebas las hice con una lámpara de 100W y andaba perfecto, mantenía
la tensión en unos 214V y el aparatejo no calentaba NADA!.
        Pero al conectarle el dremel los mosfet volaron de inmediato.
        La frecuencia, no tengo como medirla pero la dejé fija por combinación resistencia-capacitor, 
de acuerdo a las indicaciones del datasheet del 4047.

TA (EN SEGUNDOS) = 4,4 * R (EN OHMIOS) * C (EN FARADIOS) 

0.02 = 4,4 * 450.000 * 0,00000001

Si alguien pasa por aquí: Agradecería me sugieran por donde buscar el problema.
Y posibles testeos, sin volar los mosfet en cada intento, (No sé si la serie valdría en este caso)
Dejo circuito, fotos y PCB.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 17, 2014)

carlitosferar dijo:


> Hola:
> Perdón por reflotar el tema, pero resulta que la consulta es precisamente
> sobre uno de los circuitos aquí expuestos.
> 
> ...



Hola...cualquier motor(El del Dremel por ejemplo) en el momento del arranque y dependiendo de la carga(si esta en "vacio" o con carga) consume la corriente nominal de trabajo multiplicado por un factor de hasta ocho veces o mas ....si tu inversor no soporta dicha carga instantánea el resultado ya lo has experimentado.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------

